# How much did you invest in order to burn wood, and save money?  Where is your break even?



## mywaynow (Feb 19, 2012)

We all have needs and wants to assist us in the processing and burning of wood.  Below is my list of goodies:

VC stove and parts to update-  475
Replacement NC30 stove-  800
Stove pipe-  850
Husky 359 w/bars- 585
Stihl MS211- 210
Husky 28 ton splitter- 1500

Total investment 4420

Have not had heating oil delivered since Nov 2010.  Given normal conditions, would have deliveries in Jan, May and then Nov, Jan and May again.  Typical deliveries were 800-1000 dollars.  To date I have avoided 4 deliveries totaling 3200 minimum savings.  Staked my oil tank last month and had 260 gallons left.  I should be good for next winter as well with oil.  Break even is just around the corner.  Right now I could sell the equipment and have no wood issues for 6-7 years easy.


----------



## ClassicSWC (Feb 19, 2012)

Chimney: $1500
Homelite saw: $250
Electric splitter: $300
Vigilant stove: $200 (Which has been replaced with a free Nashua)
This is my 4th year burning. My house is total gas. Went from 184c.f. of gas down to 18c.f. in January the first year.

I think I'm past the break even point. On top of that, for some reason, 72 degrees using the woodstove feels much,much better than 72 using the furnace.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Feb 19, 2012)

I replaced my woodstove in 2009 - $1800

I replaced my saw last summer - $1000

That's $2800 in 3 years spent solely to heat with wood

I figure I'd be out an extra $150 per month 6 months out of the year if I heated with my baseboard heater (this is just a guess as I have never heated my house with electric heat), so. . .

$150 x 6 = $900 per year

I figure I'll have broke even early next winter.


----------



## blacktail (Feb 19, 2012)

Closed on my house in August. Spent $2300 for insert and install in September. $400 for new saw in October. I don't care about the dollars and cents of it. I like wood heat. 
There's only been a few times my electric heat was running when I got home this winter.


----------



## muncybob (Feb 19, 2012)

Took the plunge into wood heat 3 years ago. Wood boiler, SS chimney liner, system install, 22 ton splitter, axe, safety gear, wood shed, pickaroon ,cant hook and finally interest on loan taken out to purchase system probably have me at around $15k. Excluding fuel and normal maint. on my friend's saw I think this year is break even for us. I have about 150 gallons of oil in the tank and expect to use only about 25 gallons or less per year.

Expect to spend a few bucks more this year on a smoke hood for the boiler and maybe my own 70cc+ saw. May even look at heat storage tank in the next few years but there are so many other things we plan to spend $$ on that this will be low on the list....unless we win the lottery.

The folks on this forum along with the fun and exercise I get from all this.....priceless


----------



## MofoG23 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hmmmmm, not sure if I want to add it up...this counts as a hobby as well, right?  

Quad 4100i with SS liner installed: $3500
Stihl 361 and bars: $680
Ariens 27 ton splitter: $1500
I'm not including the truck as its used for other stuff, but wood was the main reason for purchase
I'm also not including the few bucks in oil and gas used each year.

Grand total: around $5500-6000 invested...however, the ability to keep the house warmer with no gas is PRICELESS IMO.

I'm saving around $900-1200 per year using the insert.  Figure I need around 5+ good years to get to my break even point...I'm on year 3 already.


----------



## jcjohnston (Feb 19, 2012)

sure would not want to add anything up as it would likely prove my neighbors right, hard to show a savings. Of course one is or will be there, but as I have never ever in 25 years of marriage ran the natural gas furnace to 77 degrees, impossible to compare really. With wood, anytime someone wants to it can be 77 in here (and is regularly). All without any arguing over what the tstat is set on!! Wearing shorts year round; priceless, sitting here now with no shirt on; priceless, its 22 degrees out and every gas vent of every house in my neighborhood is puffing out fossil emissions; priceless. While our furnace has not been on all week and then some. Neighbors get together and we all talk most are paying 3-400. to keep they're house chilly while they sit around bundled up to keep warm. Neighbor kids come in here to play with our kids and comment it is so warm in here. So after 4 years of heating with wood, we count ourselves way ahead of the game.


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 19, 2012)

Is nobody's time worth anything?
I know, you enjoy the exercise.
Kenny


----------



## mywaynow (Feb 19, 2012)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Is nobody's time worth anything?
> I know, you enjoy the exercise.
> Kenny



There are few ways to better use your time.  Being outside, keeping the woods clean, making yourself as independent as possible from oil  and making use of what nature is offerring; priceless.


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree.  Many romantic aspects to it.
Kenny


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 19, 2012)

I look at it as Gas heat still isn't all that warm - Electric is really expensive to run and not that warm - Wood is really warm and cozy looks good and I get exercise doing it so wood it is.

That said we spent 2300 the first year in our house the second we installed a used us stove wonder wood and chimney for 1300 and cut the gas bill in half so it didn't save anything the first year.
the second year we installed a new Vogelzang Durango because we did not have a lot of money it was 600. We saved well over half on the gas bill with that stove over the next few years until it had a major meltdown ( China stove = Junk ) so we bought a Harman last December which had terrible customer support and tech support that got sold! Now we have had a Jotul F-50 for a few days and it is going to be here for the long haul. Not really sure if we have saved much but it sure is warmer in the house now!

Pete


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 19, 2012)

2 pretty cast iron stoves that were woefully incapable of getting the job done - don't want to talk about it chalk it up to learning
8" Class A - $1600
BK - $2100
Used dump trailer - $1000 (used for many things other than firewood as well)
LR E tires after LR Cs failed - $300
Revived/Repowered some old splitters that hadn't been used in decades- ~$300
Saws, new little one, revived the middle one that sat for a long time and bought big one used - $1000
30 yo 4wd 30hp Ford with a loader - $6500 (used for many things other than firewood as well)

Previous owner of our house we bought in 2005 was going through 4000 gallons of propane a year and not keeping the house warm.  We haven't burned any propane for heat in 6 heating seasons.  Paid for itself year one even with all the learning experiences.  Savings since have paid for all the improvements to the house to reduce energy needs.


----------



## KaptJaq (Feb 19, 2012)

Spent $3,600 on the insert and re-line, got $1,000 back on taxes.

Cheap 18" saw, an 8 pound maul, and an axe less than $200

Had an old pick-up that was re-purposed for wood scrounging so the wood is basically free (except for the labor of manual splitting).

Should I add in the savings by cancelling the health club membership?

Before the insert I used about 800 gallons of oil/year to keep the house 68Ëš in the morning, 65Ëš during the day, 68Ëš for dinner, and 58Ëš overnight.
With the insert I use about 200 gallons a year for DHW (3 kids & a wife that like long hot showers) and keep the house in the low to mid 70s all day.

Refurbished an old coal stove and I spend about $250 a season on coal for the really cold days, so that is another $625 spent over the first two and a half seasons.

This year alone, with oil at $4.00/gallon I saved $2,400.  Last year with oil at $3.30 I saved about $2,000.  The first season the stove went in in January so I only saved about 300 gallons of oil at $3.00, $900.  Total outlay $2,800 plus $625 for coal.  Savings so far are $5,300 for oil. I am ahead $1,875 in two and a half seasons for a much warmer house.

KaptJaq


----------



## lukem (Feb 19, 2012)

Chimney was about a grand.  Spliiter was about a grand.  Saw was 300.  Stove came with the house.  

Prev owners of the house were burning 1500 gallons of propane a year, so i broke even on the first year.  I could recoup most of the saw and splitter money if i sold out.


----------



## wkpoor (Feb 19, 2012)

I tell people all the time. I don't burn wood to save money. I do it it because cutting wood, using chainsaws and tractors is my hobby. If I looked at the cost I would be in the hole. The grapple tractor was 20K by itself.


----------



## laynes69 (Feb 19, 2012)

All my saws but one were free, the newest one was 200.00 with a store credit. We replaced our old woodfurnace that came with the house 3 years ago, which the new one was around 1200.00 total after credits. So 1200 for the furnace, 200 for the saw and 400 for the chimney liner. Prior to us buying the house, they used around 2 1/2 tanks of propane without wood. So within a season everything paid for itself, easy investment.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Feb 19, 2012)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> *Is nobody's time worth anything?*
> I know, you enjoy the exercise.
> Kenny



Sure.  For me it's about $900 per year.


----------



## wellbuilt home (Feb 19, 2012)

my costs was 2300 for stove and ss pipe in 1993 +- .
  We always scrounged wood  and hauled it in my work truck( Pickup )
  I split by hand with a 20lb maul     20 bucks     until 02 and then popped for a 27tn yard machine 900 
  I removed the oil tanks and furnace the same year . 
  3 years ago i bought a equinox from hearthstone 3000 bucks .
  I bought a Supper split the same year for    2200 .
  All my saws trucks and trailers are used in business so no cost to burning . 
   I started  burning because we payed to dump the logs all the time . 
  Now we get paid to remove trees and either give away the wood  or stock pile it in the yard or sell it .
   I'm in the game for 9000 bucks @ about 500 per year but my equipment is all new and good  for 15 + years .
   The last time we bought oil it was  .69  gallon . 
   I think it would cost me 3/4000 a year now for heat.


----------



## woodsmaster (Feb 19, 2012)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Is nobody's time worth anything?
> I know, you enjoy the exercise.
> Kenny



I have a lot of spare time in the off season at work so all though I don't make/save as much per houre as if I was working 
It still saves me about $3,000/year.


----------



## Dune (Feb 19, 2012)

Used stove $75.
Used class A pipe free.
New class A tee and one section of pipe, $240
used chainsaw, Jonsered 455 $80 16 " Sthil, free. 
Tune ups (both saws) $59 each.
New chains about 2 a year at $16 each. 
files about 2 a year at $5. 
Fiskars splitting axes; $150 for 3 
half dozen wedges, $1.00 each
Used splitter, $100 plus ongoing costs, likely the same as a new one in the end, but more efficient and cost effective.
Used truck, already need one. 

Savings in oil? Thousands every year, so much so that burning wood saved me enough money to insulate the place.  Payback was by the time I didn't have to fill the oil tank the very first time. 
I had scrougned up at least five cords of wood by the time I installed the stove.
Haven't run the oil burner since '08.


----------



## JoeyD (Feb 19, 2012)

I've spent a little under $6000 so far. At the end of this season I figure I would have saved at least $7000 in fuel. So as long as I can keep myself from buying another saw or some other necessity  ;-)  I will be in the black.


----------



## Hass (Feb 19, 2012)

Stove w/ options and tax $4300
Chimney $1400
22 ton Huskee Splitter - $1100
Stihl 390 (used) - $200

Plus misc gas, chains, bars, axes, etc...
I absolutely love the exercise, fresh air, and the pride of heating my house all by my own doing...
Plus it's much nicer to be in a 72-74 degee house instead of 66-68... and not cringing every time I hear the propane stove light up!
My new stove is where my old propane stove was, so it's quite impossible for it to turn on now 

Total ~$7000

I was spending about $1800 in propane per year... Now I'm estimating $200-250 per year since I'm only using it for cooking, dhw, and dryer.
So saving about $1500/yr, 4-5 year payback... Probably about the same time I'll be buying a new house (Having kids in a 1br house might prove to be difficult!)
I'll probably take the stove with me when I move... and drop a cheap $200 stove in it's place 
A new homeowner won't appreciate the difference between a $4k stove and a $200 stove I think.


----------



## WES999 (Feb 19, 2012)

Great deal on a used stove $250
About $800  for chimney.
A few hundred for saws, all were used, some were free, some were very cheap, some were non runners I rebuilt.

So far I have been able to scrounge plenty of free wood, never needed to pay for any wood.
It probably would cost around $1000/ year to heat my house using just oil.
I haven't purchased any oil for about 3 years.
I think that the furnace may have run maybe one time this year( only for a short time).
So I figure I am ahead after a bit more than the first year .


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 20, 2012)

Quite honestly, I don't know.  We already had the saw and truck to haul scrounges with.  We needed a heat source no matter what, so it was the stove or a new boiler/radiators.  We've also never heated the Cottage with propane, so I don't know how much it would cost to heat with propane.  We picked up another saw for @ $120.  We had to buy wood and ecobricks this year, but have several cords css'd for next season.  All things considered, as a guess, I'd say we're even this year and will be ahead starting next season.


----------



## oilstinks (Feb 20, 2012)

Took me a year and a half to break even no more than 2yrs.


----------



## jotul8e2 (Feb 20, 2012)

If you don't count the 50 acres, the truck, the trailer, the saws, and the assorted tools, gloves, and boots, then I am into my current setup at around $4500.  It would have been more but I designed and built the house with the stove in mind.

Since my house is super-insulated, it costs about $500 per year to heat with the high efficiency heat pump.  So the payback is lousy.  But I hate the "heat" from the heat pump.  I'd do it all again in a heartbeat.

RE the value of the time spent on wood processing:  It takes me about 24 hours a year to work up the roughly three cords of oak and hickory I burn.  Trivial in the overall scale of things.


----------



## salecker (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a 20x26 boiler building 90% repurpased 
 Econoburn boiler and 2 500 gal repurpussed tanks and copper pipe
 several sthil chainsaws
 1/2 ownership in a splitter
 i also have a skidder,graple loader,pole trailer and Western star,and various other heavy eqyuipment.
 The list could go on,a boiler installer told my wife to replace our system would cost over $50K where we live.
.....But we have no flame source in our home,which is worth every penny.Last month a family of 4 and their friend which was staying with them died of carbon monoxide poising in Whitehorse which is 100 miles from us.Made all the work that went into our outbuilding system worthwhile.
 So far no oil this winter,and the wood was free,at least two more years left.
 It may be years till we get our money back,but it's a lifestyle.
 My dad always said wood always warmed you twice,once cutting it,and once burning it.
 Thomas


----------



## Excavator (Feb 20, 2012)

I would be a fool not to burn wood as  I am excavating contractor with all the saws and skid steers and heavy equipment to work with.
I get all the wood free or paid to take down trees. What ever money I spend on my stove or chimney or time is well worth every minute and dollar.
Last year I also installed old upright stove in my office trailer and never used the electric heat in trailer since. In my office trailer I also burn all the odd ball scrap wood I don't bring home.


----------



## bluedogz (Feb 20, 2012)

Original smoke dragon came with the house, but then I discovered Hearth.com...

SS Liner:  $880.
NC30:  $475
MS192TC:  $320

BGE bill WITHOUT wood: minimum $275, often over $500.
BGE bill with wood: under $200.

Without major analysis and calculus, I's say break-even is pretty much now.


----------



## valley ranch (Feb 20, 2012)

I've never lived in a house without wood heat. We bought another ranch last year, one of the first things we did was to install a wood stove I've had for sitting here, I did buy a damper and beauty ring for the installation. 
I do have a few chain saws, a splitter and a couple tractors. There's no thought about breaking even. 

I agree with the fellows that say they like the wood heat, it heats the walls, warm your clothes, and when I sit down and put my feet up, with a book, I'm wakened by one  of the girls kissing me on the forehead saying "Daddy dinner".


----------



## Jags (Feb 20, 2012)

Holy old skool, Excavator.  That is a pretty nifty looking old stove.  (and who doesn't like jiffy pop.)


----------



## smokinj (Feb 20, 2012)

I have about 10k or so in my system and saws extrude. 3-3.5k to heat my home in a year. Started in 2006 so its paying me now. Lokking to put in a free standing stove this year as-well.


----------



## JustWood (Feb 20, 2012)

I think I have about $3500 into 2 furnaces,pipe and misc. over the years.
Saws, trucks, loaders,processors, and other chit I have to have ,,,so getting wood done fast and easy is a free bonus.
I think my wood burning appliances paid for themselves easily the first year burning.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 21, 2012)

Honestly . . . I never took the time to break everything down to figure out how much I've spent over the years and when I've "broke even."

The way I figure it . . . in time this will (or may have already) pay off. In the meantime, I am warm . . . I don't need to worry whether the price of heating oil climbs above $4 a gallon . . . I don't have to worry about keeping the house warm when we lose power in the winter . . . and honestly I'm fat and out of shape and need whatever exercise I can get while processing the wood.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Insert w/ install, liner, etc: $3400 (minus 30% tax credit)
Saws are a business expense for me so I already had everything but the 066 which I really didnt need, but thats another topic: $400
huskee 22T Splitter: $1100 after tax---paid for by being the only guy in the county with ice melt in last years ice storm 
Truck, trailer, etc was already paid for :  $0

Now for the fun numbers. I used to keep the thermo at 65-67 at the most. Gas bills were easily $200+ in the really cold months. Nobody was ever comfortable in my house. I know that seems low compared to some. Now its around $45/ month but $25-30 of that is water heater and distribution costs...and it seems the gas is running a little more this year, but prices are down compared to years past.  The house is now 70+ all the time. Its been 77 with the windows open while single digits outside. I cannot begin to think what that would have cost in Nat gas $$....and for that matter, I KNOW my furnace wont do it, no matter the cost. Never mind the power outtage comfort level, enjoyment, exercise, and all that. 

So you ask, whats my breakeven point?  Itll probably be year 3 for me financially, but the comfort levels have already paid me back as far as Im concerned.


----------



## mayhem (Feb 21, 2012)

Stove, chimeny, homemade hearthpad and installation/permit fees. about $4000.
Basic wood splitting tools, cheap chainsaw and the cost of two newer saws now.  $800.
Electric splitter $250.

Annual savings in the cost of oil, easily $2000 every year.  Realistically I think its well above that.

This is my 5th season with the woodstove, so at this point I'm a couple years minimum past the initial ROI.  Break even was during the third winter...not many investments with a return like that.


----------



## RowCropRenegade (Feb 21, 2012)

I got 25 grand in my heating system.  That includes Garn, underground insulated tube, manifold, pumps, wiring, insulation, wall covering, etc.  Already had all the wood gathering equipment and pickup.
I'm beginning expansion for next winter to heat my shop and garage.  So more than just a home heating operation.

Financed for 5 years.  Including interest charge and tracking oil prices, breakeven comes for me in early 2014.  I also was burning over 2000 gallons of fuel oil each winter.  With 3.5 fuel, it don't take long to payback.


----------



## Halligan (Feb 22, 2012)

Went halves with a family member on a Huskee 22ton on sale so figure $500, new husky 346xp with 18" bar, 2 chains +tax $580, saw chaps $79, cant hook $70, new 16" bar and 2 chains for old Husky 45 $70. Whats that around $1300? Now the big expense will come this spring when I install the wood stove. Quotes are around $4,000 for new Jotul F500 with pipe, hearth pad and install. That will put me around $5,300 total. I already had the truck and my scrounging has netted about 3 cord of maple and oak that is c/s/s. A buddy of mine has some seasoned oak I may purchase this fall because my oak will not be ready so add $150 more.

As others have stated I like the exercise and to me using the saws and splitter is play time. As for break even $$$$-wise? Who knows, 5-6 years. Break even Me-wise, first time I lose power and can heat my house.


----------



## Larry in OK (Feb 23, 2012)

I got the stove set up and running for just under $2K. Already had a good saw, truck, maul, axes... Did buy a X25.
For the money I save on NG I estimated a 2 year payback on initial investment based on year over last gas bills.
One extended power outage would make it a instant payback.


----------



## basod (Feb 23, 2012)

$3600 for stove/liner/misc installation stuff - less 30% tax rebate
Went halves on the splitter with my coworker $550/each.  He's the one who brought this up to me 2 yrs ago when we installed his stove - spending all the money/time to heat with wood.
Had a saw already but" upgraded" to the 041 - $150+ 80 in new chains/bar.
Already had the truck and quad.
Bought the small trailer for $50/frame + 50 for wood bed/sides.
Loadhandeler for the truck bed - bought to haul stone but works awesome for unloading FW $120

Have propane heat, ran ~1100 to fill at the start of the season and bought another 200-300gal ~$600 in February every year to get me through til spring.
Since the install I've used ~100gal of residual propane in the extreme cold snaps, when my wood wasn't really seasoned. Haven't even lit the pilot this season
So I guess I'm even after this season, and as many have noted I keep the house way warmer now than when I was burning fossil fuels.


----------



## cwill (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm in about 3200 total. Already had a truck, trailer,and saws. Borrow a larger saw from a cousin and splitter from a friend. Used about $1200 a year in pro_pain_, that was keeping the house at 64 all day and going down to 60 at night.  Now the house is usually 74 and we are cold if it gets to 70! ROI is about 2.6 years if we don't buy a bigger stove like we want to.  I'd do it all over again in a second!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 24, 2012)

We haven't actually broken down the costs. We do buy a large logging truck load of logs every 3 years of so - bought that way, a cord is about $130. Dh chainsaws it up, I split and stack it. So - our price for wood isn't bad. We don't normally use our furnace at all - only during burn bans. Our heating costs are really outrageous then, and we don't even warm our house much - if it gets to 60, we feel too warm!

With us - yes, we know we're saving money by using wood heat. But we also love the warmth - something about a wood fire that beats heat from a furnace. Also - I split about 95% of our wood (dh does a bit of it). I am a middle aged gal and I really like the exercise. If any of you men have wives that are watching you do the work, tell them that if *I* can do it, they can also! Swinging a maul really isn't difficult, and I'm saving money by not having a membership in a gym!


----------



## hobbyheater (Feb 24, 2012)

mywaynow said:
			
		

> .



Thirty years ago.

Boiler $ 3500.00
Wood Splitter $ 4000.00
Storage x steam boiler with tubes removed  free .
Added 10'by 24' concrete room onto the basement for the boiler and storage with a wood shed above , don't remember the cost ! :cheese: 

Wood has always been free , cost around $ 35.00 in chains ,gas , etc to collect .
Have fun wood gathering .  
Have fun burning  wood.  
Have fun yakking on "Hearth " :cheese: 

Burn 4 1/2 to 5 1/2 cords per year. :cheese: 
Hydro bill about  $ 60.00 per month . ;-P 
Would do it all again. :cheese:


----------



## fireview2788 (Feb 24, 2012)

Fireview= $2,400
Install- $1,000
Huskee Splitter- $0
Stihl Chain Saw- $0
 (they both came with the house)
minus $300 tax rebate
Total= $3,100

Electric bill has been 1/2 what we paid in the warmer months last year at $175/mo (avg)
Which means I will re-coop the cost in 2 years.

fv


----------



## clemsonfor (Feb 24, 2012)

I had a 65cc saw before the stove and mauls and axes because i use to cut wood for family in open 
fireplaces as well as myself before i put the stove in. I also had 2 trucks as i am into trucks and outdoors, 
and need a tow vehicle for tractor and boats etc. 

Ignoring the truck and saws like i said before.

I have a used EPA stove i paid $900 for that im running as a slammer till i buy a $400 SS liner.
You have the fuel to haul wood and the trivial amount in the saw.  I split about a half cord or more by hand the 
rest is split with my buddies splitter.

Last feb was installed and save about $100-150 that month, march i saved about $75. This year
I saved about $50 is October or heatpump the previous year, nov, another $50 or so,Dec, about $150 and january,
 about $100-150 and february maybe another $100 (this would be for a normal year not this mild winter we have
 had as the HP would not work as hard) and march maybe $50 i estimate. So im where.. calculating calculating..

Im about $100 from breakeven for just the stove. Even buying the liner this summer i figure i will totally breakeven 
after next winter.


BUT my house insted of 60F in the day 62F waking up, 68F in evenings, and 62F overnight its closer to 64-70F at night in the 
bedroom and 75-80 in the tv room with the stove. Also am heating most of my 2500sqft first floor.  HP did not turn on at all this last winter.


----------



## valley ranch (Feb 24, 2012)

Let's see. When I bought the Centnnial stove that is in the mountain ranch, it cost new $250, made by a company in Oregon a long while ago, I added a glass door and secondary air, window wash $45. The tripple and single wall wasn't expensive then maybe another $100, changed the single wall once. 
The stove in the lower ranch was being thrown out, Mack's wife prefered the fireplace. That stove was free, a Nordic, made by a company in Lovelock, Nevada.
The spliter was used $350. The tractors were less than $10,000 but I didn't buy them for the firewood. I have a good collection of chainsaws, only bought one new less than $500. For a load of bolders I was given $1800 and a 034 Stihl

$250   Centennial Stove

$300  stove pipe
$350  splitter
$500 chainsaws
____
$1400

This is over a lot of years, The stoves owe me nothing.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 24, 2012)

mywaynow said:
			
		

> We all have needs and wants to assist us in the processing and burning of wood.  Below is my list of goodies:
> 
> VC stove and parts to update-  475
> Replacement NC30 stove-  800
> ...



Okay, here is my list of goodies:

Present stove is Woodstock Fireview.  This is our 5th stove; some old stoves sold when we moved. Have yet to wear one out. Don't remember the cost of most of the stoves.
Chimney - $1,000
Hearth - about $150
Chain saw.  Have owned many over the years and do not remember the costs.
MTD 20 ton splitter - $800 or thereabouts over 20 years old; repair costs to date = zero.

Total "investment" =  ?

Have not purchased heating oil since 1979 and then was only for a short time living in a rented house waiting to move. Have purchased some wood in the past but very little. Almost all wood has been cut on our own place. Have sold some. 

It might be interesting to know our costs over the years compared with some others but it would be difficult to calculate.


----------



## mywaynow (Feb 24, 2012)

Don't forget to factor in your seat for that oh-so-dangerous vertical splitting!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 24, 2012)

The only danger is in falling asleep because it is so easy!  :lol:


----------



## perchin (Feb 24, 2012)

Stove came with the house = 0
Husky saw = 359.00
Fiskars, sledge and wedges = 150.00
Total = approx. $509.00

Paid for itself within the first two months of winter........ this is not including the free splitter I just got. I put a new $100 engine on it.

I also in the cold months, and when I'm out of town for work, run the pellet stove... gotta love options :cheese:


----------



## NorthEast Allnighter (Feb 25, 2012)

I knew at some point in 2011 I would be purchasing a house. I have a couple friends that burn wood and I knew the savings so by April I had approx 5 cord split and piled from various scrounges. A search on Craigslist turned up a Big Moe Allnighter. I finally purchased a house in July 2011 and stacked the wood before I even closed at the new house (I knew my priorities!!) Part of the demolition and rebuild that we did included a wood stove install. I ended up renting a hammerdrill/jackhammer and put a 10 inch hole thru my foundation in the basement. Shortly thereafter I purchased Excel SS chimney pipe. My buddy dropped the 545 pound allnighter into the basement thru the hatchway with a mini excavator. A few friends and I did the mortor work around the chimney where it went through the foundation and installed the chimney up the backside of the house. Later came the splitter and a nice new MS362.

Totals were:::

Woodstove; $600
Splitter: $1000
Saw:$700
Chimney: $2000
----------------------
TOTAL: $4300

My parents live in the same development and used to have the same furnace as I, from 1952. They would burn approx 1100 gal of oil a year for heat/hotwater. I through in a elec hot water heater so I could do away with oil. So figuring on about 800 gallons a year for heat, at $3.39/gal, everthing will be paid for before the end of next winter. 

But like another member said before, I just enjoy operating the saws, the splitter, and it is just as much a hobby as it is a money saver. If it were up to me I would buy an old beater truck with a dump body and a small tractor just for the wood (yes, even though i live on less than a half acre).


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 25, 2012)

2005, October

Pacific Energy Super 27 $1400 + Insulated S.S. Chimney $1400 + Husqvarna Chainsaw, extra chain, chaps & safetey, etc. $500 = $3300
(Heated 60-70% of large house, not garage, and not hot water.)

Used this system for 7 years. Conservative savings in oil cost over those years is $14,000. Subtract system $3300 cost. Subtract wood purchased over those years. $2500 (Most of my wood is free, as long as I get my butt in gear and cut it!) $14,000 -$3300-$2,500= $8500 in total savings over 7 years.


2011, October

Wood Gun E100 S.S.Boiler and Smoke Hood $8400/ + 400 Gallon ASME rated buffer tank & del. $800/ + System equip. and installation $4000/ +Trade in Husqvarna and Upgrade to Stihl saw this year $300= $13,500.

(Now heating 100% of large house, garage, and all Domestic Hot Water used for showers, laundry, dished and anything else.)

Purchased $250 of wood for this season, cut the rest. Cut all wood for next season already. C/S/S already. Purchased $100 of slab wood for next year as well. Should be able to cut all wood from now on.

Savings moving forward.  Fuel oil is now over $4.00/gallon. $4 x 1000 gallons/year = $4000/year. Should have my return in 4 seasons. I hope.  :coolsmile:


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 25, 2012)

2005, October

Pacific Energy Super 27 $1400 + Insulated S.S. Chimney $1400 + Husqvarna Chainsaw, extra chain, chaps & safetey, etc. $500 = $3300
(Heated 60-70% of large house, not garage, and not hot water.)

Used this system for 7 years. Conservative savings in oil cost over those years is $14,000. Subtract system $3300 cost. Subtract wood purchased over those years. $2500 (My wood is free, as long as I get my butt in gear and cut it! :lol: ) $14,000 -$3300-$2,500= $8500 in total savings over 7 years.


2011, October

Wood Gun E100 S.S.Boiler and Smoke Hood $8400/ + 400 Gallon ASME rated buffer tank & del. $800/ + System equip. and installation $4000/ +Trade in Husqvarna and Upgrade to Stihl saw this year $300= $13,500.

(Now heating 100% of large house, garage, and all Domestic Hot Water used for showers, laundry, dished and anything else! :ahhh: )

Purchased $250 of wood for this season, cut the rest. Cut all wood for next season already. C/S/S already. Purchased $100 of slab wood for next year as well. Should be able to cut all wood from now on.

Savings moving forward.  Fuel oil is now over $4.00/gallon. $4 x 1000 gallons/year = $4000/year. Should have my return in 4 seasons. I hope.  :coolsmile:
Still have P.E. Super 27 for back up.


----------



## bogydave (Feb 25, 2012)

Good reference site for some of the costs & savings:

http://extension.oregonstate.edu/catalog/pdf/ec/ec1628-e.pdf


----------



## WellSeasoned (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok, per my invoice I dug up, I'm in the hole until the end of next season. Then it will be profits so to speak.....
Jotul f400 $1804.00
Outside air kit $ 15.00
Rear heat shield $ 119.00
Round ceiling support 11" tall $158.74
Class A 316L inner/430 outer $ 533.40
6" non vented galvalume flashing/ alum storm collar $78.76
6" rain cap ss 430 $82.96
6" universal adapter $ 39.50
6" telescoping section 40"/68" $ 188.32
54x54 iron rock corner floor board $ 364.00
Delivery & install $ 500.00
6" ss roof support $ 67.10
67"-114" ss band rith galvanized telescoping poles $ 107.80
Stihl 170 $ 179.00 
Wagon for atv $ 40.00
Fuel for atv / chain saw/ oil,etc. approx $ 50.00

.......................................grand total:    $4327.58

oil doesn't kick on at all. Electric went down alot, oil prices expecting to sky rocket, wood is free. wood heats me twice, healthy living, wife dresses less with higher temps, smells awesome, cooks one mean a$$ ribeye steak.


----------



## rideau (Feb 25, 2012)

2004 fireview +34'Excel pipe installation $4200
Tools & safety gear, racks,ash bucket etc etc etc $1000
2011 PH & install& ship & Customs$3000
Total$8200
Cost of my hydro, each stove has paid for itself first year of use.  My wood is free--I cut/s/s trees we lose to weather, and trees that need to be cut.  Hydro is going out of sight here, plus they've added 13 % sales tax.  Then they've kindly given us a four year 10% reduction in power bills:  translates to 3 % tax instead of 13 for the time being.  Oh yes, and somewhere along the line they started multiplying our power bills by a factor of 1.092 to pay for the power they lose in transmitting the power to us.  Then they put us on time of day metering this past year, and now our off peak power costs more than our melded rate before, while on peak is double the old rate...plus the new taxes.  I built a great clothesline.  Have a clothes horse I use to dry clothes in front of the stove nights in the winter.  Cook on the stove.  Heat water on the stove.  Put a timer with two sets of pips on my electric water heater.  Got an energy star refrigerator.  
Heating this house to 68 on the first floor and much lower upstairs with electric would cost at least $75/day.  
Wood after first year with a stove:  couple hundred a season for gas, chains, files, oil, new tools and toys.  
And such a better life style, such a comfortable, cozy home.  No worries about weather...my stove does everything but pump water.


----------



## katwillny (Feb 25, 2012)

We have a natural gas furnace which is somewhat efficient and compared to folks burning oil its more affordable. For us here is more of a life stilo that we choose to heat with wood and wood pellets. We love the warmth of our home and I personally love the smell of wood. I want my children when they go off to college and eventually when they have families of their wood to think of their parents when they encounter the smell of firewood. So I dont really know if i can put a value on the values that we are trying to instill in them. But with all that said, below are this years expenditures. 
Englander Stove NC30 - 500
New Chainsaw 150
3 fiskars axes 100
1 cord of wood 175, since then i have picked up a great deal of wood
I guess teh only thing that i can make a financial comparison is by asking my neighbors an friends for an estimate of the util bill. I asked last year and on two occasions their bill was almost 3 times higher than ours.


----------



## Angelo C (Feb 25, 2012)

well there are always three sets of "books" to keep when considering costs or "value"

One set for the Government
One set for the Wife..
and One set for me...

Ne'er the three shall meet. I can afford to heat with the Natural Gas that is available and when I'm too lazy to load the fireplace I dont. I sell enough wood to heat the house with the proceeds. I will never recover the costs of all the Trucks/ trailers/ saws splitters/ tools I feel I "NEED" nor do I care. This is a hobby for me. It keeps me sane in an other wise insane world I live in where the cost of a phone and its service is greater then some of us spend for food and heat. 

Welcome to New Jersey ----who's your attorney and therapist???


----------



## richg (Feb 25, 2012)

I am unaware of any point at which burning wood will save you money over heating oil or propane. When you factor in the cost of a log splitter, several chain saws, accessories for the chain saws, a wood stove, accessories for the wood stove, gas and oil for the chain saws and log splitter, cost of hatchets mauls axes etc for splitting the smaller stuff, cost of wood racks, cost of gasoline to go scrounging, cost of hydraulic fluid for the splitter, oh fork it, I could go on and on. My opinion is that if you're looking to save money by burning wood, there are better places to invest your money.


----------



## hobbyheater (Feb 25, 2012)

richg said:
			
		

> I am unaware of any point at which burning wood will save you money over heating oil or propane. When you factor in the cost of a log splitter, several chain saws, accessories for the chain saws, a wood stove, accessories for the wood stove, gas and oil for the chain saws and log splitter, cost of hatchets mauls axes etc for splitting the smaller stuff, cost of wood racks, cost of gasoline to go scrounging, cost of hydraulic fluid for the splitter, oh fork it, I could go on and on. My opinion is that if you're looking to save money by burning wood, there are better places to invest your money.



Over 31 years 

Initial boiler cost and boiler repair           $ 8,000.00 
Wood splitter                                          $4,000.00
Two saws                                               $1,600.00
One chimney                                           $ 700.00
House insurance surcharge                       $ 300.00
Cost to collect firewood gas, chains etc.
$30.00 per cord x 155 cords.                    $4650.00

Total over 31 years                                $19250.00


Projected consumption of furnace oil over 31 years    $122,625.00


Savings burning wood over 31 years $ 100,000.00

If one wanted to you could include one complete rebuild of the wood splitter at around $ 4,500 .00. I did not include this number because I make the splitter available to two charities wood cuts each year where it splits 60 to 100 pickup,loads over two weekends a year .

The price of furnace oil was also difficult to figure out as it was $.45 cents a gallon in 1980 and $ 5.60 a gallon today.
THe oil boiler also provided our domestic hot water , and burn around  1,200  gallons per year .
The insurance surcharge for having wood as our primary source of heat has only been charged the last two years .


----------



## Beardog (Feb 25, 2012)

Angelo C said:
			
		

> well there are always three sets of "books" to keep when considering costs or "value"
> 
> One set for the Government
> One set for the Wife..
> ...



+1


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Feb 26, 2012)

i don't think i'll ever "break even".....i kinda think of it as..."a love of labor" type of thing... i got over $200,000.00 and 40+ years into it. here's my latest addition.

this new hook your saw to the computer thing sure is gonna be a "fun learning experience".....is there anybody else out there doing it also???


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 26, 2012)

fyrwoodguy said:
			
		

> i don't think i'll ever "break even".....i kinda think of it as..."a love of labor" type of thing... i got over $200,000.00 and 40+ years into it. here's my latest addition.
> 
> this new hook your saw to the computer thing sure is gonna be a "fun learning experience".....is there anybody else out there doing it also???



Is that the new 562? 

Is it a way to "tune" the saw? Or is it just to "read" the performance?  Or both?

Please excuse me if this seems ignorant.   Very interested...


----------



## Catspaw (Feb 26, 2012)

richg said:
			
		

> I am unaware of any point at which burning wood will save you money over heating oil or propane. When you factor in the cost of a log splitter, several chain saws, accessories for the chain saws, a wood stove, accessories for the wood stove, gas and oil for the chain saws and log splitter, cost of hatchets mauls axes etc for splitting the smaller stuff, cost of wood racks, cost of gasoline to go scrounging, cost of hydraulic fluid for the splitter, oh fork it, I could go on and on. My opinion is that if you're looking to save money by burning wood, there are better places to invest your money.



I can buy KILN DRIED ready to burn firewood for $300/cord delivered. At that price wood is still less than 1/3 of the price I'm paying for propane (for an equivalent number of delivered BTU's) and I wouldn't have any of the expenses you listed above (except the stove and chimney).

The real question (for me) is whether it's worth my time and expense to cut my own wood as opposed to just buying it.

I've got about $6K invested in burning wood and figure my savings at $3k per year.

- Rich


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 27, 2012)

richg said:
			
		

> I am unaware of any point at which burning wood will save you money over heating oil or propane. When you factor in the cost of a log splitter, several chain saws, accessories for the chain saws, a wood stove, accessories for the wood stove, gas and oil for the chain saws and log splitter, cost of hatchets mauls axes etc for splitting the smaller stuff, cost of wood racks, cost of gasoline to go scrounging, cost of hydraulic fluid for the splitter, oh fork it, I could go on and on. My opinion is that if you're looking to save money by burning wood, there are better places to invest your money.



Many of us have and are saving money burning wood.
Most of those items can be amortized over many years. So, even though the upfront cost may be high, (if you need to purchase all that) once amortized and compared to the cost of oil, propane, or nat. gas, you'll see a savings, unless you're paying an exorbitant amount for your wood.
I have exactly ONE chainsaw, not several, and am unsure what "accessories" you might be talking about.
Gas and oil for the saw and splitter are all of $25 for a years worth of wood. Maybe. Hydraulic fluid lasts a LOOOONG time. 
Oh, fork it, I could go on and on.
Are you trying to talk yourself OUT of burning wood after being a member since 2005? Hmmm, maybe winter doldrums.  :coolsmile:


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 27, 2012)

fyrwoodguy, what IS that? WTH?


----------



## Angelo C (Feb 27, 2012)

PapaDave said:
			
		

> richg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Papa Dave, 
"one" chainsaw ???  You are a disciplined man. I am envious of your will power. Some day I hope to have only "one" of something...so far I have only "one" wife...other then that.....the man with the most toys in the end wins.


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 27, 2012)

The man with the most toys at the end is still at the end.......with no toys. Hmmm.


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Feb 27, 2012)

dexter day: nope the saw pictured is a 555 the semi-pro / homeowner model version basiclly the same weight as the 562XP, but with less power and different bar mount.
 there are different versions of this same saw over in europe like 550/560 for example. yours is not an ignorant question.keep your eye on this latest one from HVA.

papa day:  it's a new one on me too,and exactly what i said too.....wth

check this out:
i'm afraid this brings new meaning to the term" tuner up" would ya
more later as i learn more about this set-up.


----------



## Angelo C (Feb 27, 2012)

PapaDave said:
			
		

> The man with the most toys at the end is still at the end.......with no toys. Hmmm.



That might be your Legacy of choice. won't be mine. I'll leave all my toys to my boys as well as all the memories of the fun we scratched and clawed out of every single one. Those toys will be memories of the fun they had with their dad. with any luck they will pass along their toys to their kids too. That's the path I chose for my family. I can only hope it instills the values I worked hard to give them through these "toys"...

Firewood is a way of life for many of us. Some of us see it as a dollar and sense thing. either way I'll be burning wood until my back tells me I can't.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 27, 2012)

fyrwoodguy said:
			
		

> dexter day: nope the saw pictured is a 555 the semi-pro / homeowner model version basiclly the same weight as the 562XP, but with less power and different bar mount.
> there are different versions of this same saw over in europe like 550/560 for example. yours is not an ignorant question.keep your eye on this latest one from HVA.
> 
> papa day:  it's a new one on me too,and exactly what i said too.....wth
> ...



Wow.... Thank you. I assumed (you know where that gets you) that was the Pro model because of the hook up. I cant believe the 555 has it too.

In terms of Power. How much better is the 555 over the old 455 Rancher? Obviously has more power and definitely more tinkering points!!


----------



## simple.serf (Feb 27, 2012)

Stove-2000
Demolition and install of new stack-2000

I have always used wood for heat, so i had the other stuff (axes, mauls, chainsaws, etc) and the tractors trucks and the like are things I have always been around growing up in the country and working on farms.

Given the air leaks and other issues I have found with this drafty house, this winter would have easily cost us over $4k in fuel oil.


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 27, 2012)

richg said:
			
		

> I am unaware of any point at which burning wood will save you money over heating oil or propane. When you factor in the cost of a log splitter, several chain saws, accessories for the chain saws, a wood stove, accessories for the wood stove, gas and oil for the chain saws and log splitter, cost of hatchets mauls axes etc for splitting the smaller stuff, cost of wood racks, cost of gasoline to go scrounging, cost of hydraulic fluid for the splitter, oh fork it, I could go on and on. My opinion is that if you're looking to save money by burning wood, there are better places to invest your money.



richg,

I hope to heat with wood through my boiler for 20 more years. At least. 30 would great. But at 20 years, with the price of oil where it is now, I will save $4000/year. That is $80,000 saved compared to heating with oil. (And I doubt oil is going to go down in price.) Subtract cost of everything. Lets say $15,000 for system and everything else. (1 chain saw at a time.   ) So that is $65,000 saved. That is some serious bean dip right there. If my health holds out, and I can heat for 30 years, it would bring me to $120,000 saved minus $15,000 brings me to $105,000. I can put a couple of kids through one of the local State University of New York (SUNY) for that!

Now for the more important part. My parents heated with wood for a lot of the years I was growing up. Doing that work with my brothers and parents was some real cool time we spent together. I am now spending that time with my wife and children. I have them help me with moving and stacking. Even the littlest one helps out. (She is just 5 years old now.)

It is that feeling you get as well. That feeling of the fire. That you are making it, and keeping yourself and family warm. You know the one. That is why you are here on Hearth.com. That good feeling of controlling fire goes back a few years for us. Somewhere around 200,000-400,000 years.  Pretty cool. There are other places to invest your money. Are they better? I don't think so.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 27, 2012)

richg said:
			
		

> I am unaware of any point at which burning wood will save you money over heating oil or propane. When you factor in the cost of a log splitter, several chain saws, accessories for the chain saws, a wood stove, accessories for the wood stove, gas and oil for the chain saws and log splitter, cost of hatchets mauls axes etc for splitting the smaller stuff, cost of wood racks, cost of gasoline to go scrounging, cost of hydraulic fluid for the splitter, oh fork it, I could go on and on. My opinion is that if you're looking to save money by burning wood, there are better places to invest your money.



Well I did buy a wood splitter to make the work more enjoyable . . . but I already had the chainsaw, ax, ATV, trailer and pick up . . . and have so far resisted the siren's call to buy multiple chainsaws and the various accessories (unless you count the cheap fireplace set of tools, welding gloves and chimney brush I purchased.)

I of course did have to pay for the woodstove and chimney . . . and there is the on-going gas for the saw, ATV, truck, etc. However, the amount of gas and oil I burn in cutting, splitting and bringing the wood home is quite small compared to the amount of oil I would have used.

I guess it's a matter of perspective for me . . . I know that burning wood is not "free" even with access to "free" wood on the family land . . . but I try to take the long view and realize that the day of heating oil being sold for 79 cents a gallon or even a buck and change will most likely never return . . . and in this case I will be far better off financially in the long run by heating with wood . . . plus at the end of the work day . . . if I need my saw to cut a branch or a tree in my yard I have it . . . if I want to haul home some gravel or lumber or my sled or ATV in the truck I have that  . . . if I want to take my ATV for a trail ride I have that as well . . . I guess I'm saying that many of the things I own or purchased can be used for more than just working on wood.


----------



## neumsky (Feb 28, 2012)

Mywaynow...thanx for the post or forum


----------



## TMonter (Feb 28, 2012)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Is nobody's time worth anything?
> I know, you enjoy the exercise.
> Kenny



People's time is worth something but most people can't just work more hours and make more money. Myself I enjoy being outdoors and having fun with power tools beyond just the savings.

Savings wise:

Pipe - $700 (Liner, Cap, Adapter)
Quadrafire 3100i - $1300
Chainsaws - $1300
Pickup - $1900
Englander 13NCL - $313
Class A Chimney Pipe - $580

Yearly I save at least $1300-1500 on Natural gas if not more and I've been burning 7+ Years now

Of course this doesn't include gas/time/food ect.


----------



## dafattkidd (Feb 28, 2012)

I've spent probably $3000 on the insert, liner, original install, saw, 2 mauls, a wedge, and whatever else after the tax breaks.

We've saved about $7,000 in oil in 2 1/12 years of burning wood. So I'm in the black about $4000.  And we're warmer than ever. Not to mention its just fun. 

What a a blessing it has been to our family.


----------



## RORY12553 (Feb 29, 2012)

DaFattKidd said:
			
		

> I've spent probably $3000 on the insert, liner, original install, saw, 2 mauls, a wedge, and whatever else after the tax breaks.
> 
> We've saved about $7,000 in oil in 2 1/12 years of burning wood. So I'm in the black about $4000.  And we're warmer than ever. Not to mention its just fun.
> 
> What a a blessing it has been to our family.



How big is your house?


----------



## dafattkidd (Feb 29, 2012)

My house is only 2000sf. I heat 1700 sf with wood. The other 300 sf or so is an apartment that is still heated with the oil burner. My house is super drafty and very difficult to keep warm. During winter months I used to burn 200+ gallons of oil per month.


----------



## RORY12553 (Feb 29, 2012)

DaFattKidd said:
			
		

> My house is only 2000sf. I heat 1700 sf with wood. The other 300 sf or so is an apartment that is still heated with the oil burner. My house is super drafty and very difficult to keep warm. During winter months I used to burn 200+ gallons of oil per month.



WOW! Maybe look into plugging up some of those leaks over the summer and putting more insulation in. This is my first year burning and I do enjoy it but i'm ready to be done and get out of winter.


----------



## dafattkidd (Feb 29, 2012)

I am sealing the house up little by little. Each year I take on another project and tighten it up a little more.


----------

